# Anyone ever pepper spray a skunk?



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds harsh, but we had a couple in Jones Hole who would not leave. We chucked some rocks at them but they kept coming back. All the food and trash were on the boats. Open to better more humane suggestions.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

First, I would first ask the Park Service if its allowed to be used on other animals before proceeding. They may have policy that strictly prohibits use to anything but "attacks" by bears. I would wager they or the state wildlife agencies may see this type of "aversive" action as harassment for animal like a skunk, i.e. not physically dangerous despite their nuisance. 

Not sure other than that. I don't deploy the stuff unless I am in physical danger as they can and often do cause harm to the human user since we rarely have "ideal" conditions, i.e. windless. 

Phillip


----------



## AlanS (Jun 18, 2015)

You also might end up with more than you bargained for. 

I've heard of people spreading moth balls around to deter them, but I have no direct experience with that. I'm also not sure how the NPS would feel about moth balls in the ecosystem. Something to think about.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Predator urine will work


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

k2andcannoli said:


> Predator urine will work


So all you have to do is lure a predator into your camp and then make them piss themselves and the skunks should be gone? Sounds a little complicated. Or do you mean like urine from the Predator in the Predator movies?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

SpeyCatr said:


> So all you have to do is lure a predator into your camp and then make them piss themselves and the skunks should be gone? Sounds a little complicated. Or do you mean like urine from the Predator in the Predator movies?


or you could just buy it... http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3hb40ywyuu_b


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah preferably alien super warrior Predator piss, just invite Jesse the body and Schwarzenegger and you'll have all the predator piss you can handle.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

That is the last thing I would do. I'm sure they would gladly return the favor. 

We saw the skunks at night around #2 camp. They were looking for scraps and food/garbage left out. Was not much to be found in camp and they quickly moved on. I just thought of them as the clean up crew.

I have also heard they will board the boats to look around if it is easy. Also heard of one in a customers tent. Apparently they left the door open and it walked in.

The skunks there are very use to people and they did not care one bit if we were around. 

A clean and secure camp at night is a pain but is always the best solution.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

PhilipJFry said:


> or you could just buy it... http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3hb40ywyuu_b


You ever ask yourself how they got that piss?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

SpeyCatr said:


> You ever ask yourself how they got that piss?


yeah, and luring a predator in to a camp and scaring the piss out of it was not one of the thoughts.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

Or you could just leave them alone. At Jones they act more like ***** then skunks. I've seen up to 8 in a camp and they've never sprayed . Had one checking me out while I slept on my coot. Put his front paws on me probably would of jumped up on me if I hadn't of waken up.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Well on night of 10 Sept 2015, several of us were sleeping under the stars on the beach at Jones Hole 4.

Great night to be out stars every where and nice and cool.

Suddenly my bud yelled go away, sat up in his sleeping bag and shined his light. Couple of skunks were actually on his sleeping bag. I got my bear spray out and thank goodness I waited for the light to be sure it was a bear. After a good laugh we all nodded off. Only the two skunks came back out, do not know what was the attractions but after another shout and light flash they moved off back into the little bushes at waters edge.

Bottom line these guys are fearless, be aware of them.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

PhilipJFry said:


> yeah, and luring a predator in to a camp and scaring the piss out of it was not one of the thoughts.


You just got sprayed dude! You actually believed me? lol...


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

I know a guy who saw a skunk through his porch window in his back yard a few years ago. He banged on the window a few times thinking it would scare the skunk away. Instead the skunk just lifted it's tail and shot a huge stream of skunky spray load all over the side of his neighbours house lol.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

zercon said:


> Sounds harsh, but we had a couple in Jones Hole who would not leave. We chucked some rocks at them but they kept coming back. All the food and trash were on the boats. Open to better more humane suggestions.


Why not just go ahead and kick it? The result will be the same.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

zercon said:


> Sounds harsh, but we had a couple in Jones Hole who would not leave. We chucked some rocks at them but they kept coming back. All the food and trash were on the boats. Open to better more humane suggestions.


Pro tip-You shouldn't leave food overnight in a inflatable boat or be concerned when you see animals in the woods.


----------



## Poedunk (Apr 19, 2015)

This thread is awesome, LMAO. When I read the title I just pictured a skunk spraying right back. If they are a known problem in this area then just take extra precaution on your trips. Also be careful skunks are on of the leading carrier of rabies.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Poedunk said:


> This thread is awesome, LMAO. When I read the title I just pictured a skunk spraying right back. If they are a known problem in this area then just take extra precaution on your trips. Also be careful skunks are on of the leading carrier of rabies.


 On average 90 people die a year from lighting strikes and 2 from rabies in the U.S. I'm more concerned with sand in my boat then critters in my camp. Another great buzz thread.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Poedunk said:


> This thread is awesome, LMAO. When I read the title I just pictured a skunk spraying right back. If they are a known problem in this area then just take extra precaution on your trips. Also be careful skunks are on of the leading carrier of rabies.



I got attacked by a rabid skunk at the Loma put-in many years ago (long story) - had to go through the rabies shot series for the next month or so (expensive). I *HATE* skunks. Wish I had bear spray that day.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Lot's of skunks in a camp are a sign the camp is getting over used, and people before you were not keeping it clean, like ant, fly, and bear problems. Could use one of the less popular sites there, or camp someplace else if you have a choice.
It's really more of a human problem, the little shits are only there in force cause they are getting fed.


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Must make clean head shot. Quick kill and they wont spray. Pick up by ear and throw in river and clean up with your handwashing station.


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

I had a bear getting in my trash at home years ago. I had some pepper spray and figured I 'd chase him away next time he got into my trash. One night I hear the bear and grab the pepper spray and run outside. I start discharging the spray with the bear standing 15 feet away. The bear turns and runs away, determined to chase the bear away I start running after the bear pointing the pepper spray at the fleeting bear. Doing this I run directly into the cloud of pepper spray I am releasing, quite effectively pepper spraying myself. I'm sure I gave the bear a good indication of what the pepper spray would do if he came back as he sat in the woods laughing at home stupid human macing himself. Bear 1 Me 0. careful with the skunks.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey gang, not that I don't think skunks in camp is a super important topic... but I hope all 812 of you have also popped on over to the AW thread about final comments on the Colorado Water Plan and have sent in your letter in some form or another. Not gonna matter if there's skunks in your camp if all the water's trapped behind a dam anyway.


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

You need a wrist rocket and a bag of grapes...


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

heavyswimmer said:


> You need a wrist rocket and a bag of grapes...


But then you're just feeding Pepe LePew at high velocity.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Skunked*

I would never think of harming wildlife, but this skunk in question crawled into a dry bag and dropped a duce. That kind of made it personal.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

I have **** hounds that I take on overnights. They have run off everything from skunks to brown bears. Other than wolves a dog or two should keep the critters away. My girls are a chop mouth and a ball mouth, when they sing critters get gone.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I was just thinking that this one:



heavyswimmer said:


> You need a wrist rocket and a bag of grapes...


Plus this one:



SpeyCatr said:


> I know a guy who saw a skunk through his porch window in his back yard a few years ago. He banged on the window a few times thinking it would scare the skunk away. Instead the skunk just lifted it's tail and shot a huge stream of skunky spray load all over the side of his neighbours house lol.


Would take care of the annoying campers in the next site over.


----------



## SLVCampo (Jun 25, 2015)

Just shoot the damned thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I wonder if a pest control decoy would work to keep critters out of camp?

















both items are found at wally world...


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

coyote piss will keep them away.

There's a place around here notorious for it's family of albino skunks that like to sneak into your camp, come into your tents, brush aginst your legs etc. I woke up eye to eye with one on one night. Most likely they won't bother you much unless you bother them (or they might poop in your dry bag apparently)


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Don't camp at Jones Hole if you can help it.

Skunks hate ammonia. Us you imagination and some rags soaked with the stuff. Bring a boombox and earplugs.

SD


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

While we're harassing the wild life, anyone ever paint a squirell to look like a skunk?
Is a fun waste of an afternoon at work. You just chum the little bastard in with nut's, and hit his back with a can of white spray paint, they tend to eat like a little pig at a trough. Can't imagine it harms him, as it is just on the gaurd hairs, just don't get bit and get bubonic plague or anything.
Is quite hilarious when your bored.


----------

